# Casio Waveceptor Question



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I've seen a model of Casio Waveceptor on the US Casio site which I really like but it's not available in the UK. The atomic function will synchronize with the time signal from Colorado at 60kHz. As the UK Signal (formerly in Rugby) transmits with the same frequency does anybody know if US models work in the UK?

Thanks in advance,

A.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

Running_man said:


> I've seen a model of Casio Waveceptor on the US Casio site which I really like but it's not available in the UK. The atomic function will synchronize with the time signal from Colorado at 60kHz. As the UK Signal (formerly in Rugby) transmits with the same frequency does anybody know if US models work in the UK?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> A.


ive heard that they dont, but its only hearsay. i got some technical reason i couldnt understand.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

My travel alarm clock is a Oregon Scientific radio controlled one with three different cartridges one for Europe, one for Japan-East and one for Japan-West - USA and UK.

So maybe so.

Paul D


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies so far; There is a model which supports 5 bands that's for worldwide use. It can pick up it's time signals from the USA, UK, Germany and two from Japan. Unfortunately it's a bit chunky and I fear that on my wrist it would resemble a tractor tyre on a snooker cue!  The one I like is a little more slender.

A.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

As a rule there are 3 groups of Waceceptors- USA and Japan/Europe and UK/ 5 band worldwide models.

So no, a USA will not sync from Rugby.

Don't know the techie details, have a look on the G Shock forum, sure there some info on there.

(Of course you can always set the time manually, just like a normal non waveceptor G.)

D.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

DAVID said:


> As a rule there are 3 groups of Waceceptors- USA and Japan/Europe and UK/ 5 band worldwide models.
> 
> So no, a USA will not sync from Rugby.
> 
> ...


Thanks David, I'll have a look for the forums. :thumbsup:

A.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

No,it wont work...different data format

sorry

Roger


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Roger said:


> No,it wont work...different data format
> 
> sorry
> 
> Roger


Cheers Roger, I've been looking for this info on the G-Shock forums all day! I'll go for the 5 band model I liked as an alternative. This is still only available to US customers but I'll get my cousin in the US to buy it and ship it over.

Nice one,

A.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

probably a bit moot at this point, but my tough solar wave ceptor WVA- 44OU (european) doesn't sync in the states or the parts of asia i used to work in.

it works well, as expected, in the uk and northern europe.

cant vouch for scandanavia though as didn't have this watch while there.

time keeping was good none the less. the non synced spec was +/- 15 sec/month which it met.

the alarm failed after a year or so after purchase, possible water ingress after swimming/sauna - and this one has spent a lot of time in the pool.

i don't like alarms on watches as a rule but i quite like an hourly chime - useful for my sort of work, ah well.

have had to resync the analogue and digital twice in three'ish years.

otherwise has been useful with world times and stopwatch.

well ok, the body of the watch ages quickly and the crystal isnt' as scratch resistant as i would like, but then i am hard on my everyday watches.

i am not crazy about blue faced watches but this is one of the few i like.

no problems with charging. it spends a day on my windowsill most weekends and has always registered high for charge.

so its battered now but still one of my favorite watches, even though i have moaned about it.

cheers

des


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

According to one reliable Japanese on-line vendor, the Citizen Atessa ATV53-293X "can receive the atomic wave at world 4 areas" and he illustrates with reception maps for China, Japan, North America, and Europe.


----------

